# Searching for Brown Standard Poodle Breeder



## kerryswanson23 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello there!

I'm looking to replace my last brown female. She was amazing, I showed her in Conformation and Rally. I've filled out inquiry forms for the following:

Mithril
Saratoga
Breeder in NY 

It's been several weeks and no one has gotten back with me. Does anyone suggest a breeder? I'm willing to wait for the right puppy. Located in Colorado but willing to travel.

Warm regards,
Kerry


----------



## nikijack (Dec 8, 2020)

Cantope in Canada. Sanvar in Canada


----------



## kerryswanson23 (Jan 14, 2021)

Fabulous! Thank you! Go Poodles.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi Kerry! Have you checked out this thread? 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

There’s a huge demand for puppies right now, so patience and persistence will be necessary. But once you’re on a wait list with a good breeder, I bet time will fly.


----------



## kerryswanson23 (Jan 14, 2021)

Sure! I'll check it out again. I didn't see very many browns but I could have scanned it too quickly. Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

kerryswanson23 said:


> Sure! I'll check it out again. I didn't see very many browns but I could have scanned it too quickly. Thank you!


Once you connect with a breeder, they may be able to recommend someone who’s breeding your colour preference.

I’d also recommend following up with an email after a couple of weeks, if you’ve not heard back, just so they know you’re serious about getting one of their dogs. A lot of people are casting a wide net right now, so you can imagine how many inquiries they’re probably getting.


----------



## Pudelherz (Jan 30, 2019)

kerryswanson23 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I'm looking to replace my last brown female. She was amazing, I showed her in Conformation and Rally. I've filled out inquiry forms for the following:
> 
> ...


Tom Carneal in Marryville, MO. ‭(816) 294-2813‬, [email protected]


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

It's probably a couple days' drive (they're located in Maryland), but Piccolo's Poodles is a good one: Piccolo's AKC Standard Poodles 

They've achieved a lot with their dogs. I think most of them have a minimum of five titles next to their names.


----------



## kerryswanson23 (Jan 14, 2021)

FloofyPoodle said:


> It's probably a couple days' drive (they're located in Maryland), but Piccolo's Poodles is a good one: Piccolo's AKC Standard Poodles
> 
> They've achieved a lot with their dogs. I think most of them have a minimum of five titles next to their names.


Thank you! That's awesome!


----------



## kerryswanson23 (Jan 14, 2021)

Pudelherz said:


> Tom Carneal in Marryville, MO. ‭(816) 294-2813‬, [email protected]


That's not too far, thank you!!!! Is he associated with Peckerwood? Name rings a bell but it's been a long, long time since I've been in the show ring.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

FloofyPoodle said:


> It's probably a couple days' drive (they're located in Maryland), but Piccolo's Poodles is a good one: Piccolo's AKC Standard Poodles
> 
> They've achieved a lot with their dogs. I think most of them have a minimum of five titles next to their names.


It looks like they are expecting a brown litter in June of this year.

Another breeder to consider is Poodle Sense in MN. Their website says they are expecting a litter(s) this coming spring. They breed blues and browns. Website


----------

